
Americans Are Wary of Being Alone with the Opposite Sex - calvinlough
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/01/upshot/members-of-the-opposite-sex-at-work-gender-study.html
======
alexandercrohde
"A majority of women, and nearly half of men, say it’s unacceptable to have
dinner or drinks alone with someone of the opposite sex other than their
spouse."

This is a crap article. The situation is entirely different for married and
unmarried men to have drinks alone with a woman, and yet it's failing to
distinguish...

------
Piccollo
I agree.

------
bitwize
It's called practicing good op-sec. Sexual harassment and assault are things.
As a woman you don't want to put yourself in a bad situation or send false
signals; as a man even the whiff of impropriety can destroy your reputation so
you'd best play it safe.

------
nulldev
I personally do not avoid women, but I do deny them my essence

~~~
dang
Would you please stop posting trollishly to HN? It's relatively harmless here
but you did it in at least one of the outright flamewars as well.

~~~
nulldev
Which flamewar are you referring to?

